# Shot timing



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

So I just want to get an idea of what people do and why.

The pros and cons of timing from first drip. Or timing from turning of the pump

I'm a little confused as to why there is such a big difference in what to do, as timing from first drip can cut up to 8seconds off you shot time witch in theory changes grind and extraction etc


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Time from actuating the pump, to killing the pump.

By the time you see first drips you're shot is a third to a quarter of the way through. The liquid doesn't magically appear at the bottom of the PF at 0:00, it has flowed though the entire depth of the puck to get there, picking up significant coffee matter in that time.

How you time has no effect on grind, or extraction, though. This is because, for a given brew ratio, your grind setting drives extraction, not the time...it just so happens that brewing happens whilst time elapses, but timing shots can't pinpoint extraction, especially as different grinders & different beans can brew in different times.


----------

